# Webcam ansprechen (JMF? JavaFX?)



## YelloW22 (11. Januar 2011)

hallo.
wie kann ich am besten auf eine  Webcam zugreifen? es soll ein Applet für eine Firmen-Website werden. 
Flash will / soll ich nicht verwenden.
Java kann ich schon. habe nur noch nie mit Zugriffen auf Hardware gearbeitet (Außer Monitor, Tastatur, Maus)

Soll frei zugänglich / opensource / kostenfrei sein.
Es soll plattformunabhängig sein (sprich auf Linix, Mac OS und Windows funktionieren)
Es soll selbstständig die jeweilige Cam des Betrachters der Website erkennen (also jede beliebige Cam soll erkannt werden und auch funktionieren ABER ohne vorher zB JMFRegistry laufen zu lassen).
Es soll die Cam eingeschaltet werden, danach ein Livestream im Browser gezeigt werden.

Bin noch in der Such-Phase. Also was eignet sich am Besten dafür?
JMF ?
JavaFX ?

Wo gibts GANZ EINFACHE Tutorials? Hab so gut wie alle Tutorials auf den ersten paar seiten von Google die ich gefunden hab gelesen, doch nirgens was gefunden dass funktionierte / ich verstanden hab.

Helft mir bitte, is wichtig  (Praktikum) !


----------



## RoCMe (11. Januar 2011)

Google nach "webcam java" gefragt, erster Treffer:

http://stackoverflow.com/questions/276292/capturing-image-from-webcam-in-java

Was spricht dagegen?


----------



## YelloW22 (11. Januar 2011)

weil ich erstmal wissen will was ich benutzen soll.
Viele schreiben dass JMF schlecht ist, nicht mehr supported wird, nur auf Windows geht und nur Webcams erkennt, wenn ein spezielles dings installiert ist.
--> bringt mir dann alles nix wenns wirklich so ist.

Also will ich erstmal wissen, was die beste Lösung dafür wäre.


Des Weiteren zeigt das Beispiel dass du gepostet hast eine statische Kamera. ich brauche aber eine Dynamische Kameraerkennung dazu


----------



## SPiKEe (12. Januar 2011)

zugriff auf hardware ... nur mit JNI möglich ... und JNI kann man nunmal nur zum teil plattformunabhängig gestallten ... was dann auch noch die dynamische erkennung der cam's angeht müsste man ne lösung finden um das "bildeingabegerät" rauszubekommen ... wo schon unterschiede zwischen win unix und mac auftreten ...
also wenn du da kein fertiges framework nutzen willst / sollst dann wird das innerhalb deines praktikums nich mehr machbar sein weil du auch erstmal alles neu schreiben musst ... und wozu das rad zweimal erfinden
wenn die vorgabe so ist das kein fertiges framework verwendet werden soll dann würde ich zum aufgabensteller sagen : gut dann gib mir zeit und test-möglichkeiten ... in allen anderen fällen : für mich nicht machbar
also sieh es ist ... mal eben n applet schreiben was unter allen systemen auf alle cams zugreifen kann ist keine aufgabe für n paar stunden ...
davon mal abgesehen das java-applets die sicherheitsbeschränkung haben das sie nicht auf den client-pc zugreifen können ... man müsste also erstmal das jar zertifizieren und jeder user würde immer so ne meldung bekommen : bitte zertifizierung zulassen *info : sicherheitsbeschränkungen werden außer kraft gesetzt*
und damit könnte das applet eigentlich alles mit dem rechner machen ...
nutze für sowas lieber flash ... da gibt es genug im netz und bestimmt auch was opensource ...

in diesem sinne ...


----------



## YelloW22 (12. Januar 2011)

ok.

1) habe ich doch nicht gesagt dass ich kein fertiges framework benutzen darf. kann ich wohl !!
2) kann ich java und kein flash
3) wie mit flash anfangen?
4) tutorials dazu (EINFACHE) ****


----------

